# Is that a K9?



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

So a few weeks ago, I took Shasta to petsmart for some socialization on top of yet another ride in the car so she's not so nervous or scared about it. We're making progress. She's 6 months old now and FINALLY willing to get in the car. 

Anyway, we got out of the car and were walking towards the store when the black guy and his girlfriend/wife literally changed direction to intercept us. He made sure to keep his distance from her of about 5-6 feet. he's watching her and she's pretty much ignoring him after her initial "what are you doing there guy?" look. Then he suddenly says,"Is that a K9?" I resisted laughing. 

I stopped walking in the middle of the parking lot and looked at him. Very seriously i said," If by K9 you mean a police trained dog, no. But if by K9 you mean a German Shepherd, then yes she is." His girlfriend/wife smacks him in the shoulder and says,"See i told you not all GERMAN SHEPHERDS are Police Dogs. They CAN BE family pets."

As he's glaring at her i take a couple steps closer to him.

"You want to say hi to her? I promise she doesnt bite... yet." 

the guy jumped back a good three feet and his girlfriend/wife just starts cracking up. She's laughing so hard she cant breath. Like gut busting laughter. Absolutely hilarious. 

Once she stopped laughing she came over to pet Shasta and he's still standing back there like he's either ready to jump between Shasta and his girlfriend/wife or run away to get help if Shasta did bite. 

Told her so he couldnt hear that Shasta is very sweet and friendly and will probably never bite anyone in her life. Then loud enough for him to hear as he'd crept a little closer, that i planned to have her trained as a personal protection dog and she'd be suspicious of everyone she ever came across after that. Another 3 foot jump backwards and his girlfriend/wife bursts into giggles all over again. Once she explained to him i was messing with him he finally was wanting to pet Shasta. I told him he was lucky i hadn't had Zena with me as she's aggressive with men who approach me. 

I was highly amused by the whole "is that a k9?" question. the thought that ran through my head was "is this guy seriously asking me this?" She's 6 months old! Cracked me up. 

Is this the face of a police trained dog? i think this is the face of a hungry ready for dinner puppy. Better watch out!!! She'll go for your leg!!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

some people crack me up. I mean i guess she's a good sized pup but she's my first actual PB GSD pup. Riley had more of a border collie build when he was 6 months old (we adopted him at 5 months old) and now he's got more GSD build but still! i had a good laugh.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

How funny, some people crack me up.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

KZoppa said:


> Is this the face of a police trained dog?


Most certainly could be. I have had many a sweet face bare their teeth and want to bite me. If you ever get motivated/curious, all you have to do is find a local Schutzhund club and have her evaluated???? Not every dog will be SchH3, but every trainer can learn and bond with their dog while having a really great time training.

_Note: Police and SchH training are not the same thing, but for John Q. Citizen, SchH is a reasonable venue from which to explore similar scenarios that bring out desired characteristics in the GSD. _


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> some people crack me up. I mean i guess she's a good sized pup but she's my first actual PB GSD pup. Riley had more of a border collie build when he was 6 months old (we adopted him at 5 months old) and now he's got more GSD build but still! i had a good laugh.


 
Funny! Glad they both got a chuckle out of it all in the end. 

As I take Ilda places with me I'm noting two basic responses to her, caution and bravado.

Some people just charge up to her like they own her, 'Oh that's a German Shepherd' they say authoritatively. 

Then there was the poor guy who literally jumped over a little picket fence to get away from her. Little Ilda looked so puzzled, 'why doesn't he want to pet me?'. Took me awhile to coax him back on the sidewalk and we had a nice chat and Ilda got some attention which she loves.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I wonder if it's a culture thing or how they grew up, but I do notice that most black people give Wolfie and I a wide berth when we are walking. One was so petrified he couldn't move, and that was when Wolfie was 5 months old.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

hahaha people are funny, i had some guy try teling me zero wasnt a real GSD because HE had never seen a white one. that there is only black and tan. i diddnt know what to say to the dope and i zero made a puffing sounds like (lets get outa here) so we walked away.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

That's funny.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Wolfiesmom said:


> I wonder if it's a culture thing or how they grew up, but I do notice that most black people give Wolfie and I a wide berth when we are walking. One was so petrified he couldn't move, and that was when Wolfie was 5 months old.



LOL, that happens to Sigurd and I too. They seem to always walk the other direction or make sure there is a LOT of room between us. We were in Petsmart once and this big grown (black) male stopped in his tracks and looked like he was about to cry, his daughter was freaking out, and Sigurd was in a nice sit/stay not even paying attention to them. It must totally be a cultural thing.:crazy:


----------



## Roxygsd (Sep 8, 2010)

Someone once asked my husband if Roxy was a K9. He too was ready to laugh but said she was a K10: a new improved breed.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

What a great thing that the guy stepped up to get more information. We all have to start learning somewhere. It was nice that you took the time to explain to him.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I have had lots of experiences like that too; most when Frag was MUCH younger. Black thug-looking teens literally screaming and running down the isle the other way in petsmart, an 8 year old having a panic attack looking at him, and many a grown man getting wide-eyed and backing away.

All while little Fraggle was sitting and high-fiving me.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I brought Titon to the off leash dog park yesterday (Bear Creek for those of you that know) and just about 25% of the park cleared their dogs and went to the small dog area. I thought this was strange. Titon is a sweetheart to other dogs and people. Made me sad to watch.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Love that story. LOL 

When my previous GSD puppy (about 8-9 months old) and I were walking around a park that we would go to every night we were "confronted" by a group of hispanic young adults smoking pot. They looked like a bunch of gang kids or wannabe's.  Anyway, one of them came up to me and Alexi and asked if she was a K9, kind of sarcastically. I just looked at him and said yes....she was...since all dogs fall under the Canine catergory.  The look on his face was too funny. Not sure if he was mad since I just evaded his question or if I made fun of him. But I just laughed about it and so did his buddies and then he smiled and said...."You got me on that one." So then I told him that she was just a family puppy and he was more than welcome to pet her.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Once I was walking Dodger down the street and some guy walked toward me saw the dog and jaywalk pretty much running to get away from me. I thought that was odd then I smelled the weed smell from across the street. While the guy was walking away he kept looking back with this petrified look on his face. I thought it was kinda funny.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> Once I was walking Dodger down the street and some guy walked toward me saw the dog and jaywalk pretty much running to get away from me. I thought that was odd then I smelled the weed smell from across the street. While the guy was walking away he kept looking back with this petrified look on his face. I thought it was kinda funny.


 weed doesn't make you paranoid or nervous...


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Really don't mean to put a damper on the thread but why does the color of these people matter? Black guy with girlfriend/wife, etc. 
Sorry, it's a pet peeve of mine unless every person is identified by color.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I have had a number of people ask if Baron (90lb male GSD) is a "Police Dog".

We do some training in a group of GSD owners every saturday on a local college campus and there are many many college students there and a lot watch the sessions - a number of these kids have asked if these are police dogs or K9's so it isn't just a culture thing. Many folks seem to be a little intimidated by GSD's.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Really don't mean to put a damper on the thread but why does the color of these people matter? Black guy with girlfriend/wife, etc.
> Sorry, it's a pet peeve of mine unless every person is identified by color.


I don't think it really matters, it's just that it seems culturally (or whatever) that blacks seem to have a greater fear/different ideas about GSDs (more so than the average other coloured person in my PERSONAL accouters). No racism or singling out going on here...not sure why whenever "race" comes into a topic anywhere (not just this forum) we have to defend ourselves.

And to add a little colour, white people that I've encountered don't seem too bothered by my GSD. Sometimes I get asked if he's a police K9 by whites, but more in a "Wow, cool!" type of manner not a scared/shocked way. Back home, a couple of Native Americans thought Sigurd was the coolest thing since sliced bread. Hmm... my SO's Chinese sisters are in love with German Shepherds and think they are awesome.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Really don't mean to put a damper on the thread but why does the color of these people matter? Black guy with girlfriend/wife, etc.
> Sorry, it's a pet peeve of mine unless every person is identified by color.


When talking in person I can see your point. Online though it sets the background and puts us "there". Online more details help understand what is going on and helps ward off confusion and misunderstanding.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Roxygsd said:


> Someone once asked my husband if Roxy was a K9. He too was ready to laugh but said she was a K10: a new improved breed.



Oh that had me rolling. i'm gonna remember that one!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

hehe, sometimes its fun to mess with people a little bit. Glad he decided to pet her. I wonder if his girl wants a german shepherd and he doesnt? Maybe you helped to change his mind and become interested in the breed!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> weed doesn't make you paranoid or nervous...


I know. He was paranoid that I was an undercover cop with a narcotics dog. He thought I was going to arrest him for being under the ifluence of a illegal substance.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

It's one of the two most asked questions in my profession;

1. Is that a K9 Dog?

2. Is it true you get the dogs hooked on drugs so they'll look for them. 

My answer to the first question is: "well, it kind of has to be don't ya think.

To the second, while I'd like to joke with them, I tell them the answer straight out, NO, it's not true. 

The most often made statement to a K9 Trooper is: " I have one that looks almost identical to that one, only is much bigger." In the interest of public relations, I usually just smile and say something like "really, bet it's a beautiful dog". What I'd like to say is; Your dog is probably fat, if it's a lot bigger than this one. 

One of my favorite questions, although it involved a Labrador was:" Is that one of those Lavatory Recievers?"

DFrost


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Some guy asked me that recently. I was walking Bianca at night and some guy walking down the street called out something like "K9?" I didn't understand so I said "what?" and he said something like "That's a K9 right?" I didn't want to get into a conversation with some strange guy at night on a deserted street so I just nodded and kept walking. 



DFrost said:


> The most often made statement to a K9 Trooper is: " I have one that looks almost identical to that one, only is much bigger." In the interest of public relations, I usually just smile and say something like "really, bet it's a beautiful dog". What I'd like to say is; Your dog is probably fat, if it's a lot bigger than this one.


That reminds me of a comment someone made at a dog event I was at over the weekend. They came up to see Bianca and said, "I have a dog just like that, except twice as big. Yep (as they looked Bianca up and down) twice her size." I just smiled and nodded but inside I was ! Bianca is not a small Shepherd, she's 26" tall so either this person has a GSD the size of a Great Dane or their dog is morbidly obese!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

DFrost said:


> It's one of the two most asked questions in my profession;
> 
> 1. Is that a K9 Dog?
> 
> ...


:spittingcoffee: Oh man, hilarious!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I think that the impression/attitude toward GSD's is more of a class thing than a race thing. People in the lower economic classes are much more likely to see GSD's only as a "Police" dog than are folks of any race in the upper eco levels.

If the only GSD's that you have ever seen in your life were K9's at the end of a leash held by a cop, then naturally you would have a different expectation toward them than if you had seen them as your friends pets.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Melina said:


> :spittingcoffee: Oh man, hilarious!


that doesn't even cover the flavor of the month dog, as I call it, but currently very popular in PSD work today, the Malomar, the Malute, the Malo-something. 

(Malanois)

DFrost


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I think its hilarious when people take a step back. 

Also for those who seemed offended by my descriptive choice of terms, yes he was a black male. I'm an aspiring writer. I tend to be descriptive when i tell a story. Had it been a hispanic male, asian decent or any other race i would have used that term. I think a lot of the people that see GSDs and show fear or intimidation doesnt boil down to race but it is true that some cultures are different about it. I've seen plenty of white people backpeddle as fast as they possibly could to get away from my dogs. Some cultures have only been taught that what they see is what they get so in the case with GSDs they've seen the fierce GSD barking and chasing down a bad guy they cant fathom that breed or that dog in particular can just turn off and go home at the end of the day and be a good family pet giving kisses and playing in the yard with the kids. 

There are some people who dont let their breed fears get in the way and some people who do... a lot of people in fact do let their fears get in the way. There is a woman who lives down the street from me. She is a black woman. She and her husband and their 4 year old daughter absolutely LOVE my dogs. They're not in the least afraid of the breed. Her husband used to have a GSD growing up. They currently have a beagle named Petey. I've met many people of different races that know and love the breed. Is it surprising? yes sometimes it is. If i offended with my choice of descriptive wording i apologize. It was not in my intention. I was merely sharing a story that i found humerous and figured everyone would enjoy since most if not all of us have had similar encounters. I love when i can change someones views on GSDs. That guy walked away with a smile on his face. 

And for those who said his girlfriend/wife probably wanted a GSD and he was saying no because of the view he had grown up knowing of these dogs. yes she wants a GSD. I think now he may be okay with it. i'm always amused when people are nervous around my dogs but then i'm always thrilled when someone shows a positive interest and askes questions. This just happened to be one of the more humerous experiences i've had.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I've had some people afraid of my 17 year old Border Collie who is the sweetest, most docile calm dog on the planet. Don't know why, but they were.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> I've had some people afraid of my 17 year old Border Collie who is the sweetest, most docile calm dog on the planet. Don't know why, but they were.


 
they've probably met some nasty tempered BCs (i have.) or they're generally just afraid of dogs. My uncle has a a BC named Gracie. She's sweet as can be. probably one of the best dogs he's ever had. We had Charlie for about a month before we rehomed him. He was a nasty tempered BC. lazy too. NEVER met a lazy BC in my life. We rehomed him because it turned out he was severely cat aggressive and having cats in every freaking household we went to (my parents, my inlaws, our place) there was no way we could keep him. I'm afraid of Great Danes. Doesnt stop me from wanting one some day but its doubtful i'll ever get one. Sometimes it just happens. How do you end up with a 17 year old border collie?! thats just wicked!!!


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

codmaster said:


> I think that the impression/attitude toward GSD's is more of a class thing than a race thing. People in the lower economic classes are much more likely to see GSD's only as a "Police" dog than are folks of any race in the upper eco levels.
> 
> If the only GSD's that you have ever seen in your life were K9's at the end of a leash held by a cop, then naturally you would have a different expectation toward them than if you had seen them as your friends pets.


I love the way this came out. I wholeheartedly agree with this statement.


On a side note. I had a Sheriff's deputy c-r-e-e-p his car up the road (before my back yard was fenced in, my back yard faces the main exit for our neighborhood) Anyhow, the cop creeped up the road watching me with my two GSD's in the back yard, both on leash, we were just hanging out and enjoying the weather. He got to the closest point he could and stopped his car and rolled down the window. Right then, my neighbor called me over so I walked away. I always wondered what his deal was..... 
I found out today that he just signed a contract to build in the neighborhood and fell in love with my dogs, as he's apparently seen me out there several times with them. He took the time to go back to the sales office to see if they knew where I got my dogs from or if he could have my contact information so he could meet my dogs to see about getting one from the same breeder.
I thought that was kind of neat.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> they've probably met some nasty tempered BCs (i have.) or they're generally just afraid of dogs. My uncle has a a BC named Gracie. She's sweet as can be. probably one of the best dogs he's ever had. We had Charlie for about a month before we rehomed him. He was a nasty tempered BC. lazy too. NEVER met a lazy BC in my life. We rehomed him because it turned out he was severely cat aggressive and having cats in every freaking household we went to (my parents, my inlaws, our place) there was no way we could keep him. I'm afraid of Great Danes. Doesnt stop me from wanting one some day but its doubtful i'll ever get one. Sometimes it just happens. How do you end up with a 17 year old border collie?! thats just wicked!!!


ok that probably explains why they were afraid of him. He was originally my grandparents dog who had him since 95 (he was born in 94) I was in second grade when we got him. He was abused as a puppy and some people my dad worked with rescued him, then my grandparents adopted him. When my grandparents moved to assisted living my mom and i adopted him and their BC/aussie mix (she's 12). The 17 yr olds name is Chopper and we're probably going to have to put him to sleep soon, hes completely deaf partially blind and can't walk very well, some days I have to help him up because he can't get up on his own. He's my baby :wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LeftyGinger said:


> I love the way this came out. I wholeheartedly agree with this statement.
> 
> 
> On a side note. I had a Sheriff's deputy c-r-e-e-p his car up the road (before my back yard was fenced in, my back yard faces the main exit for our neighborhood) Anyhow, the cop creeped up the road watching me with my two GSD's in the back yard, both on leash, we were just hanging out and enjoying the weather. He got to the closest point he could and stopped his car and rolled down the window. Right then, my neighbor called me over so I walked away. I always wondered what his deal was.....
> ...


 
that is actually very cool. the MPs around here are finally started to not be so nervous when they see my dogs in the car with me. If i had gotten my dogs from an actual breeder instead of humane society's, from other people who didnt want them anymore then i'd be more than happy to share. Shasta came from what everyone here would classify as a BYB though it was an accidental breeding.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> ok that probably explains why they were afraid of him. He was originally my grandparents dog who had him since 95 (he was born in 94) I was in second grade when we got him. He was abused as a puppy and some people my dad worked with rescued him, then my grandparents adopted him. When my grandparents moved to assisted living my mom and i adopted him and their BC/aussie mix (she's 12). The 17 yr olds name is Chopper and we're probably going to have to put him to sleep soon, hes completely deaf partially blind and can't walk very well, some days I have to help him up because he can't get up on his own. He's my baby :wub:


 
ahhh. well it sounds like he's had a good life with your family. if charlie had been different personality wise he would have been a gift for my FIL as my FIL wanted a dog of his own. Charlie was just.... bad. and with each day he spent with us, he got worse. it wasnt even the cats being around anymore. the cats made it a point to hide in our closet when charlie was out of his crate. He hated walks (what kind of dog hates walks?!), hated the car. He was just awful. I'm glad we didnt have kids at the time. i'd hate to have seen how he acted towards them. if i could find a nice relaitively relaxed BC i'd be cool having one but all the ones i've found so far have been just too much.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> ahhh. well it sounds like he's had a good life with your family. if charlie had been different personality wise he would have been a gift for my FIL as my FIL wanted a dog of his own. Charlie was just.... bad. and with each day he spent with us, he got worse. it wasnt even the cats being around anymore. the cats made it a point to hide in our closet when charlie was out of his crate. He hated walks (what kind of dog hates walks?!), hated the car. He was just awful. I'm glad we didnt have kids at the time. i'd hate to have seen how he acted towards them. if i could find a nice relaitively relaxed BC i'd be cool having one but all the ones i've found so far have been just too much.


Border Collies don't really like leashes, they almost take offense to it at least Chopper does. I rarely had Chopper on a leash (after making sure there weren't any other dogs around) I carried a leash with me and only used it when we reached a street or another dog walked by or in places like the vet or pet store. He'd heel right next to me, never taught him this, if he got too far ahead of me he'd either sit and wait for me or come back to me, never taught him this either. Now he hates the leash I'd let him off but he's deaf and can't hear the cars or me calling him if we just apply a little pressure on the leash he slows down. the little bugger lol. My mom's physical therapist also has a BC and he said his dog hates the leash too lol. I should mention that I'd only let him off on the bike trail with no one else around and he walked really well on a leash (to a point) when he was younger lol.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

DFrost said:


> It's one of the two most asked questions in my profession;
> 
> 1. Is that a K9 Dog?
> 
> ...


 
LOL!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

DFrost said:


> that doesn't even cover the flavor of the month dog, as I call it, but currently very popular in PSD work today, the Malomar, the Malute, the Malo-something.
> 
> (Malanois)
> 
> DFrost












Ahh, why yes, the Mallomar. Highly intelligent, obedient, and tastes good too!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Melina said:


> Ahh, why yes, the Mallomar. Highly intelligent, obedient, and tastes good too!


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> Border Collies don't really like leashes, they almost take offense to it at least Chopper does. I rarely had Chopper on a leash (after making sure there weren't any other dogs around) I carried a leash with me and only used it when we reached a street or another dog walked by or in places like the vet or pet store. He'd heel right next to me, never taught him this, if he got too far ahead of me he'd either sit and wait for me or come back to me, never taught him this either. Now he hates the leash I'd let him off but he's deaf and can't hear the cars or me calling him if we just apply a little pressure on the leash he slows down. the little bugger lol. My mom's physical therapist also has a BC and he said his dog hates the leash too lol. I should mention that I'd only let him off on the bike trail with no one else around and he walked really well on a leash (to a point) when he was younger lol.


 
Charlie was leash trained. he never had an issue with his leash. he'd go get it for walks. but he HATED walks. he really was one messed up piece of work. that dog had issues on top of his issues. my uncle's BC Gracie is fine on the leash but as long as you have a ball in your hand or a frisbee you would NEVER need a leash for her. I dont know. some dogs have quirks that are breed specific while others just have quirks. I think Charlie was just messed up before he came to us and it only got worse. He should have been on a farm to do as he pleased IMO. He started off as a pretty good dog and then the demon started to show through. It was like Cujo!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Melina said:


> Ahh, why yes, the Mallomar. Highly intelligent, obedient, and tastes good too!


 
:spittingcoffee::rofl::rofl::wild:


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> Charlie was leash trained. he never had an issue with his leash. he'd go get it for walks. but he HATED walks. he really was one messed up piece of work. that dog had issues on top of his issues. my uncle's BC Gracie is fine on the leash but as long as you have a ball in your hand or a frisbee you would NEVER need a leash for her. I dont know. some dogs have quirks that are breed specific while others just have quirks. I think Charlie was just messed up before he came to us and it only got worse. He should have been on a farm to do as he pleased IMO. He started off as a pretty good dog and then the demon started to show through. It was like Cujo!


haha Cujo! my uncle nickname Dodger Cujo lol anyways we got lucky with Chopper he didn't chew anything up he was really laid back even as a 1 1/2 year old usually BC's are really hyper and if you don't give them a job to do they'll tear your house apart and/or develop issues. It sounds like Charlie would have done better on a farm as you said.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i had some white guy ask me that.



KZoppa;1936981
Anyway said:


> http://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x384/Krystal_Zoppa/Life%20as%20we%20know%20it/SDC12005.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you know i thought the same thing when a white guy asked me that.
i had one back up with his white family. i've seen you people with GSD's
so i ddin't it was a culture issue.



Wolfiesmom said:


> I wonder if it's a culture thing or how they grew up, but I do notice that most black people give Wolfie and I a wide berth when we are walking. One was so petrified he couldn't move, and that was when Wolfie was 5 months old.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i had some white guy ask me that.


 
lol i had a white guy ask me last night is Shasta was a hound mix. I just about hurt myself laughing.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> haha Cujo! my uncle nickname Dodger Cujo lol anyways we got lucky with Chopper he didn't chew anything up he was really laid back even as a 1 1/2 year old usually BC's are really hyper and if you don't give them a job to do they'll tear your house apart and/or develop issues. It sounds like Charlie would have done better on a farm as you said.


 
i think he would have been good on a farm just so he had the space to just be left alone. He was a really unsocial dog. one of my best friends wants a BC. He's got the energy to devote and likes hiking and being active so it would work out for him. This is also the friend who believes i'm a hoarder because i have 3 dogs and 2 cats that all get individual attention after i hang out and spend some quality time with my human kids. he's a great guy but he's one of those people who thinks one person or family should have ONLY ONE pet. Which is amusing because his family has 2 dogs, a Leonberger and a rhodesian ridgeback, and 2 cats. I love him to death but sometimes he's a little slow....


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I forgot to add, the guy who asked me if Bianca was a K9, when I nodded he said something like "I knew it!" or "I thought so!" :shrug:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> I forgot to add, the guy who asked me if Bianca was a K9, when I nodded he said something like "I knew it!" or "I thought so!" :shrug:


 
i had a nice opportunity earlier tonight! I take Shasta with me when i go to get something to eat. coming in the gate the MP asked if she was a shepherd. When i said yes he proceeded to tell me he and his wife were wanting to get a GSD and if i had any advice for him. Told him research, figure out what he wants from the dog. He already knows they dont want anything to do with showlines. Told him that narrows his search down a pretty large amount and i recommended a couple breeders i have on my list that i would go to in a heartbeat. i didnt even think to recommend this site to him. Dang. now i'm all disappointed in myself for totally spacing like that!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i think he would have been good on a farm just so he had the space to just be left alone. He was a really unsocial dog. one of my best friends wants a BC. He's got the energy to devote and likes hiking and being active so it would work out for him. This is also the friend who believes i'm a hoarder because i have 3 dogs and 2 cats that all get individual attention after i hang out and spend some quality time with my human kids. he's a great guy but he's one of those people who thinks one person or family should have ONLY ONE pet. Which is amusing because his family has 2 dogs, a Leonberger and a rhodesian ridgeback, and 2 cats. I love him to death but sometimes he's a little slow....


what?!  that must mean I'm a hoarder too  I have three dogs and a cat. Then I believe a BC would be good for him if he's that active. Back when my uncle was alive he'd take Chopper and Molly on 2 hour walks twice a day, CHopper could have done with just one a day and Molly was so fat she was really tired just from a half hour of exercise. She weighed when I adopted her 100 lbs, it took me 3 years to get her down to 40 lbs (which is what she's supposed to weigh), through careful feeding and a strict exercise routine.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> lol i had a white guy ask me last night is Shasta was a hound mix. I just about hurt myself laughing.


:spittingcoffee: I literally just spit out my coffee too.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

KZoppa said:


> Anyway, we got out of the car and were walking towards the store *when the black guy* and his girlfriend/wife literally changed direction to intercept us. ]


That just comes across as very offensive. As an aspiring writer, you can work on more appropriate descriptions that do not depend on labeling people.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> what?!  that must mean I'm a hoarder too  I have three dogs and a cat. Then I believe a BC would be good for him if he's that active. Back when my uncle was alive he'd take Chopper and Molly on 2 hour walks twice a day, CHopper could have done with just one a day and Molly was so fat she was really tired just from a half hour of exercise. She weighed when I adopted her 100 lbs, it took me 3 years to get her down to 40 lbs (which is what she's supposed to weigh), through careful feeding and a strict exercise routine.


 
yeah he's a really good friend but some things he just doesnt get it ya know? he's my daughters godfather. He just doesnt understand how one person can manage all the animals with the training, attention, and exercise needs on top of two kids. He's the kind of guy that when he gets involved with something he goes in head first regardless of how badly broken he may come out of it. It makes him one of those people i have no doubt would be a fabulous pet owner. He's very dedicated to those he cares about so the dog definitely wouldnt be lacking in love and training and exercise but comments like,"Dont you think that makes you something of a hoarder?" makes me want to hop on a plane (i'm 23 and never flown in my life!) just to go smack him. 

My husband keeps saying he's gonna take Riley jogging with him. Being that my husband doesnt job, Riley doesnt get to go running. But Riley is also reactive. and he doesnt jog. he either walks or drags you down the street when you start running. Shelby is a very unmotivated GSD and it drives me insane. I cant stand it. She's exactly why i want nothing to do with showlines. BUT she's perfect for my BFF and her husband and her son. She is one of those insanely paranoid moms who never let her son around dogs of ANY size despite knowing my dogs loved kids and were behaved so she now has a 7 year old boy who screams like a 4 year old little girl around all dogs except for Shelby. and considered Shelby's chill and lazy demeanor, she's great for them. Her hubby has GSD experience but my BFF has NONE. she doesnt have dog experience. her parents were more lousy than mine when it came to keeping dogs around. 

thats just sad when a dog is 100lbs and should be 40lbs. How are her joints?! I can only imagine that whole new level of sore from that kind of weight. glad your taking good care of her!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> That just comes across as very offensive. As an aspiring writer, you can work on more appropriate descriptions that do not depend on labeling people.


as i said previously, i apologize if my choice of descriptives offended anyone but the truth of the matter is he was a black guy. as i also said previously had it been someone of asian decent i would have stated as much same as any other race. Had it been a white guy i would have said as much. The point of the story was amusement. I respect many people on this board but please get over my choice of descriptive wording. It was stated not only as fact but so "you" as the audience in question had a better visual of what happened. Would you be offended had you been reading a non fiction story and the author chose to use the same descriptive terms as i did or am i just the target because its convienant to be so? its a humerous real life story that happened. stop being offended by the word choice and enjoy the humerous aspect of the whole thing. Had i chosen to use the term African American someone would have gotten offended by that word choice as well simply given the fact that even black people/african american people get offended by the term african american. Had i chosen not to use the terms i used, i dont feel it would have given enough of an image for the audience. imagery helps a great deal with stories of ANY genre. Had it been a person from mexico with a chihuahua i would have stated that as well. or any other stereotype. Asians with chows. drug dealers with pit bulls. its also amusing given the fact people try so hard to step away from stereotypes but then something happens that just falls into that stereotype. THIS was one of those times.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> thats just sad when a dog is 100lbs and should be 40lbs. How are her joints?! I can only imagine that whole new level of sore from that kind of weight. glad your taking good care of her!


Lol I agree. My grandma kept feeding her people food, claiming she didn't eat her dog food, which in reality she was not only earring HER food she was eating choppers food if he didn't eat it. My grandpa and I kept telling her stop feeding the dog she eats her food, but you don't want to make my gradma mad lol. As for her joints they're actually in pretty good shape considering what she had to carry for so long. I give her and my other two dogs a glucoseamine pill every night along with 1000 milligram fish oil pill with their dinner. Chopper gets an aspirin with his breakfast. It doesn't seem like it's helping anymore. I'm trying to convince my mom that it's time to let him go. My poor old sweet boy.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> Lol I agree. My grandma kept feeding her people food, claiming she didn't eat her dog food, which in reality she was not only earring HER food she was eating choppers food if he didn't eat it. My grandpa and I kept telling her stop feeding the dog she eats her food, but you don't want to make my gradma mad lol. As for her joints they're actually in pretty good shape considering what she had to carry for so long. I give her and my other two dogs a glucoseamine pill every night along with 1000 milligram fish oil pill with their dinner. Chopper gets an aspirin with his breakfast. It doesn't seem like it's helping anymore. I'm trying to convince my mom that it's time to let him go. My poor old sweet boy.


 
lol my grandpa would have been the one feeding table scraps all the time and my grandma would be yelling at him! course i get my love of animals from my grandpa. i can picture this little dog just growing and growing and then just merely growing at the sight of food alone. haha. poor dog but still funny. kinda like Violet in Willy Wonker. i hate that movie too so stating anything from it is just weird. Poor Chopper. he's had a good long life from the sounds of things. Maybe you're mom doesnt want to admit that he's probably ready to go.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

kzoppa, I agree with a lot of what you say. I have no issues with the story. Sometimes just changing one word can have a huge impact in the entire tone of story though.

It is a funny story, and playing on stereotypes is okay, I do realize that most people see beyond the stereotypes and see people as individuals. 

Written words can have a very different connotation than the spoken word, that is why writing is so challenging, and why it is so hard to do it well. Being aware that the way we choose to say things in writing will come across differently than if related verbally is a first step in good story writing. 

I don't want to derail the thread too much, love all the stories, especial Dfrost's Lavatory Receiver! 

That one should win a prize!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Poor dog lol. I would like to put choppie to sleep next month. I just don't want to wake up one day and either have him drag himself over to me or find him all ready gone.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> kzoppa, I agree with a lot of what you say. I have no issues with the story. Sometimes just changing one word can have a huge impact in the entire tone of story though.
> 
> It is a funny story, and playing on stereotypes is okay, I do realize that most people see beyond the stereotypes and see people as individuals.
> 
> ...


 
i too agree that one is hilarious. 

As for the story, i understand my word choice makes things different. I really do. But i'm also not one to let what might offend get in the way of the story itself. if someone is offended its usually because they either have some hidden prejudice themselves or they are just unable to see past certain things in life so why would they see past it in a story. Dont judge a book by its cover. Thats another lesson. That guy learned not to judge a dog simply because of the line of work its used in a lot. Whats a story without some controversy? not nearly as much fun to read.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't want to derail the thread too much, love all the stories, especial Dfrost's Lavatory Receiver! 

That one should win a prize![/QUOTE]

I had a little girl come up to pat Wolfie and she said he was so much prettier than her Pork-a-geese Waterdog.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> I had a little girl come up to pat Wolfie and she said he was so much prettier than her Pork-a-geese Waterdog.



Oh, of course! The Pork-N-Geese! Not as intelligent as the Mallomar, though extremely bold and fearless...Just doesn't do well 225 degree heat.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i too agree that one is hilarious.
> 
> As for the story, i understand my word choice makes things different. I really do. But i'm also not one to let what might offend get in the way of the story itself. if someone is offended its usually because they either have some hidden prejudice themselves or they are just unable to see past certain things in life so why would they see past it in a story. Dont judge a book by its cover. Thats another lesson. That guy learned not to judge a dog simply because of the line of work its used in a lot. Whats a story without some controversy? not nearly as much fun to read.


 
As a black or african-american male (yes you may use either term) your story was funny but when you do put the "black guy & his girlfriend" in there it does make it offensive. The ethnicity of the person really isn't necessary as part of the story. You mentioned that you found this whole thing humorous and wanted to share which is great. Don't you think it still would have been humerous without the ethnicity being a part of it? I think you knew full what what you were doing by saying "black guy and his girlfriend". Just playing on stereotypes. It was that comment and now the thread has gone on to be how black people run acrosss the street when they see a white person with a GSD to now how culturally black people are scared of GSD's. Starting to become dangerous territory and now it has helped me have a opinion on you and others based upon your and their own words.

You say that you are a writer so really I would expect you to use better judgement when you write. The excuse of "im a writer so I am descriptive" is lame. As a writer you realize the impact of using words when telling a story and therefore you think about using a word and it's impact on those that read it. More importantly if it has any bearing on the story that you are telling. I am sure that when you tell a story to someone or write and the person is white you don't put, "a white person" It seems like from what you said, if the person is not white you then put in their ethnicity. Case in point you made a thread entitled "*Non GSD rant and irresponsible people!!!"* _In that thread you didn't bring up the ethnicity with regards to any of the people in it._ This showsthat despite your claim as to being a writer and always being descriptive, you sure wasn't in this case.

You mention that you can't judge a book by it's cover but we are on a messageboard where you are judged by what you write. People on this board can't see you face to face daily so you are judged by what you put out there. There is no "taken out of context" and "misquotes", because you are the one writing the words. 

Just think of how your lack of judgement in this thread has changed it. Now you have some people coming out and admitting...

I_ don't think it really matters, it's just that it seems culturally (or whatever) that blacks seem to have a greater fear/different ideas about GSDs (more so than the average other coloured person in my PERSONAL accouters). No racism or singling out going on here...not sure why whenever "race" comes into a topic anywhere (not just this forum) we have to defend ourselves._

Wow so now "culturally" black people are scared of GSD's?!?! Seriously?? You judge a few interactions And yes you should have to defend yourself when race is brought up when people make quotes like this or tell stories and put in race when it has no bearing on the story at all.

Did you consider maybe THAT PERSON just has a fear of dogs? Maybe there are people who associate GSD's with being just police dogs b/c they don't know anyone that has them as pets? There are a number of other factors to consider before you put race into the equation.


In the future I suggest that you take more time to think about what you write before just putting it out there. Only you know what you meant by wordking it that way but from a "black man's" POV it comes across as offensive. Less emphasis on skin color and culture and more on just the individual person. Seems like the man in this story and you both need some education on things.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wow, I guess it is ok to say "a white guy" but it is not ok to say "a black guy."

I am sorry Ace952, but black people make up about ten to fifteen percent of our country, and in a lot of places, like where I live, they make up about 2-3%. So we do generally note it when it is a black person. I will not use the term African American, because no one has EVER referres to me as European American, and I think there are several races in Africa. Furthermore, I am probably closer to my European ancestry than the majority of black people in this country are. Only when you are talking to individuals, it is hard to KNOW when they crossed the pond. My Grandmother came over from Europe, and most of the black people I know have been over here longer than that. So I just refer to people as black or white or not at all.

For that matter, my two nieces are from Guatamala, and they are not black and they are not white, I guess they are brown. Not that blacks are blacks and whites are white for that matter. 

I am sure if the story is told in a predominantly black community, they would definitely say "the white guy and his girlfriend."


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The beauty of the spoken word is that "k9" could also be "canine" and to that question I could aways say, "why yes, it is."

I have sold dogs to black people and white people. Some black people may seem a little more hesitant about my dogs in public, I do not know, but MEN are way more worried about them than women. I have no idea where this is, but full grown men have been terrified of my puppies. 

The class I just finished with beans, had a black woman with the shep in it, and another white woman with a shep in it. All of them were about the same age, and the black lady's dog was the best behaved of the shepherd lot. 

Also in my shepherd club we have black people and they are deep into the breed, breeders, judges in conformation, etc. 

I almost think it is more about class than color, when people are afraid.

As to the J-walker, I guess it may be that people with drugs on them think the dog will alert to the drugs whether asked or not. Makes you a bit paranoid if you know you have shtuff to be worried about.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Good gosh... The only reason her saying black was a problem was because people made it one, those who said she was insensitive and didn't have to say it. I am far from racially biased, I'm a mixture of things with light skin and have black, german, polish, indian(native american)etc. family, and I found nothing offensive about it, just like I'm not offended when I hear someone say things along the lines of- "I was talking to German man the other day, and he said...." Or, "When I was at the Pow Wow in Buckroe, an Indian merchant was very interested in my dog's breed." 
Black is not a bad word, and she didn't say some *racial slur* and his girlfriend.

As for the original topic.. Yeah. that's oh-too-common. I get asked constantly if J is a police dog or K9.. Or if he will attack them if he smells weed lol


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

selzer said:


> As to the J-walker, I guess it may be that people with drugs on them think the dog will alert to the drugs whether asked or not. Makes you a bit paranoid if you know you have shtuff to be worried about.


I just thought it was funny because they way the guy booked it across the street after seeing my gsd then kept looking back as if I was going to go after him and arrest him. Although I could have called the cops on him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am not sure that I mentioned about the boarder collie from down the street crawling in bed with my neighbor because it was frightened in the thunderstorm, took off and saw an open door.

My neighbor's daughter in law was there, visiting from Africa. She IS black, and when I saw the BC go back over there, she darted into the house like she was afraid. I mentioned that to my neighbor and she mentioned that she is, dogs over there are not really the same as over here. 

So I suppose sometimes, it does make a difference.


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Really don't mean to put a damper on the thread but why does the color of these people matter? Black guy with girlfriend/wife, etc.
> Sorry, it's a pet peeve of mine unless every person is identified by color.


I am by no means racist, but like the others on this thread have mentioned it is totally a cultural thing. I take my Golden and GSD on walks around the neighborhood/nearby trails daily. I've had many kids approach the dogs wanting to pet them and a couple of people who give me compliments as we pass by. There have been dozens (and I do mean dozens) of black (or African American if that is the politcally correct term) who have absolutely stared me down from down the street, mesmorized that I have a GSD. I have probably spent over an hour over my many walks speaking with black people regarding the German Shepherd breed. They are always stunned to hear that she is not a viscious killer who wanders the neighborhood sniffing for drugs or bombs. 

I find it amusing, but I also enjoy talking with them because there is no reason for a person of any culture or race to fear a GSD based on stereotypes and it's nice to educate and show a good example of a friendly, wellbred GSD.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't know why calling someone black is offensive. They are, and in my area especially, it's culturally known that their race is afraid of dogs, specficically "police dogs". Just a fact, not an insult.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I don't know why calling someone black is offensive. They are, and in my area especially, it's culturally known that their race is afraid of dogs, specficically "police dogs". Just a fact, not an insult.


So you base this on just you interaction with black people...however much and limited it is?

Never thinking, hey...they just don't like dogs, had a bad experience with dogs or anything else?

So when I say white people are scared of black people I should feel it is something that is culturally ingrained in white people as well since those that I have talked to admit that fear? I would be justified in saying that as well?


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> Good gosh... The only reason her saying black was a problem was because people made it one, those who said she was insensitive and didn't have to say it. I am far from racially biased, I'm a mixture of things with light skin and have black, german, polish, indian(native american)etc. family, and I found nothing offensive about it, just like I'm not offended when I hear someone say things along the lines of- "I was talking to German man the other day, and he said...." Or, "When I was at the Pow Wow in Buckroe, an Indian merchant was very interested in my dog's breed."
> Black is not a bad word, and she didn't say some *racial slur* and his girlfriend.
> 
> As for the original topic.. Yeah. that's oh-too-common. I get asked constantly if J is a police dog or K9.. Or if he will attack them if he smells weed lol


 
Whoa hold up there. 
She said she mentioned it because she was a writer and she is very descriptive in her stories. So I wen tback and noticed in her previous stories she didn't mention race. Hmmmm So again why is it brought up in this one?

Just b/c you are mixed does it mean you don't have any racial bias. 

I notice and figured this would happen after my reply. White poeple always say, "I'm not racist....I have black friends" "I am not racist, I have black and other nationalities in my ancestry." "I have a black person in my class and they are nice!" Like those 2 things make us black people say, "ok they are ok...they can't be racist." Seriously.

I totally understand how many of you all don't see nothing wrong with it. Heck I expect it, your white and don't have to go through what I go through. APBT...your not black, so how you feel about it will certainly be different from how I feel. So as long as she doesn't say a racial slur everything is a ok. lol....yea ok.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

selzer said:


> Wow, I guess it is ok to say "a white guy" but it is not ok to say "a black guy."
> 
> I am sorry Ace952, but black people make up about ten to fifteen percent of our country, and in a lot of places, like where I live, they make up about 2-3%. So we do generally note it when it is a black person. I will not use the term African American, because no one has EVER referres to me as European American, and I think there are several races in Africa. Furthermore, I am probably closer to my European ancestry than the majority of black people in this country are. Only when you are talking to individuals, it is hard to KNOW when they crossed the pond. My Grandmother came over from Europe, and most of the black people I know have been over here longer than that. So I just refer to people as black or white or not at all.
> 
> ...


 
You know the whole point of all of this is..."why use the term black guy and his girlfriend"? What is the point of it? Does it help make white people chuckle a little bit more??

People always say they hate when racism or race is being put out there but then look at where it starts. I didn't put it out there the OP did. So don't get upset that I walk throught he door and say WTF!?!?

People always want to say we shouldn't look at race but here is a prime example where it is. If the poster had put "a white guy an his grilfriend" I would say the same thing. "What does their race have to do with this story?"

The OP said they are descriptive but go look in the thread that I mentioned that they made. Race wasn't brought up then. So why is it good in this "funny story" but not good in another??

Am I mad at how the majority of people here find nothing wrong with? No, I believe that I am on a primarily white messageboard and I expect it this response for the majority of them."

BTW...just because you don't like the term African-American b/c of your own reasons does it mean that it doesn't fit us. I personally don't mind black or African American but some may. In the future if you decide, you may just want to ask which they prefer.


----------



## JonnyRico (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm brown. I have a black/tan gsd. My brother is married to a white girl... they have a white gsd. I have a chinese friend.. who owns a chow-chow. I also have native american friend, who owns an american-eskimo... oh, I also have a jamaican friend, who smokes a lot of weed... and yeah, he's scared of "K9's"... not cuz he's black... it's cuz he smokes a lot of weed.
true story.

There's no point to this story... just rambling :crazy: 

Smile everyone


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

Ace952 said:


> So you base this on just you interaction with black people...however much and limited it is?
> 
> Never thinking, hey...they just don't like dogs, had a bad experience with dogs or anything else?
> 
> So when I say white people are scared of black people I should feel it is something that is culturally ingrained in white people as well since those that I have talked to admit that fear? I would be justified in saying that as well?


First of all I think it's crazy that this thread about the OP's funny experience with her GSD turned into a racial war. As per usual, it is the black person that feels offended. I don't understand? Nobody on here is saying that ALL blacks are afraid of dogs, and even if they were it is just an *observation* - there is no negativity implied. I work with 7 black people, and every single one of them is terrified of dogs. They have no problems stating this. I think it's humorous, and they think I'm crazy for spending time/money on a dog. Who is wrong? *Neither one* of us! It's just a matter of personal preference! 

And are white people scared of black people? Of course not, but they are fearful of inadvertently "offending" black people, as this happens quite often when it is not the intention. Some people can be overly sensitive and take one part of a statement and stretch into some form of racism, which causes the whole essence of the statement to be lost.  This is very silly.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

JonnyRico said:


> I'm brown. I have a black/tan gsd. My brother is married to a white girl... they have a white gsd. I have a chinese friend.. who owns a chow-chow. I also have native american friend, who owns an american-eskimo... oh, I also have a jamaican friend, who smokes a lot of weed... and yeah, he's scared of "K9's"... not cuz he's black... it's cuz he smokes a lot of weed.
> true story.
> 
> There's no point to this story... just rambling :crazy:
> ...


That's awesome, I love it!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, since this turned nasty.. No, for the most part I'm not white. I'm native American, or Indian. My niece who I have raised like my own is black, or a warm brown color.. my sister who I grew up with is black. My absolute favorite grandfather was black. I live in a predominantly black neighborhood. So it is certainly not like I'm some white girl from a white family living on the white block who went to a white school, BUT knew a black person once so I feel I can say racial things. Don't judge me or who I am if you do not know me.

And the ONLY reason, as I said, that trivial RACIAL (not RACIST) things are turned like that are because people make a big deal out of them. 

And yes, everyone is going to have the race card played on them, and I'm the FIRST to go insane attack-mode on someone for being racist towards my family, friends, and most especially my niece. 

EDIT* And Ace, babe, my post wasn't aimed at you in the least, but the people in general.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Ace952 said:


> Am I mad at how the majority of people here find nothing wrong with? No, I believe that I am on a primarily white messageboard and I expect it this response for the majority of them."


I wanted to thank you for bringing up your perspective on how Kzoppa told her story. I think it's a danger with an online forum to assume that you are communicating with people who are exactly like yourself (at least that is what I tend to do). I'm glad to hear that you aren't angry with people on this thread, I think I could understand if you were.

Seems like this thread has gone off track, and maybe it should just end.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Ace952 said:


> You know the whole point of all of this is..."why use the term black guy and his girlfriend"? What is the point of it? Does it help make white people chuckle a little bit more??


Well, to be honest when I am staying with my black family I tend to notice when they're talking about someone, they call them white. "This white lady at the corner store said *blah blah blah blah*"

Maybe it's a bad habit people have, but it's not just used by one race.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

nikkiscriv said:


> First of all I think it's crazy that this thread about the OP's funny experience with her GSD turned into a racial war. As per usual, it is the black person that feels offended. I don't understand? Nobody on here is saying that ALL blacks are afraid of dogs, and even if they were it is just an *observation* - there is no negativity implied. I work with 7 black people, and every single one of them is terrified of dogs. They have no problems stating this. I think it's humorous, and they think I'm crazy for spending time/money on a dog. Who is wrong? *Neither one* of us! It's just a matter of personal preference!
> 
> And are white people scared of black people? Of course not, but they are fearful of inadvertently "offending" black people, as this happens quite often when it is not the intention. Some people can be overly sensitive and take one part of a statement and stretch into some form of racism, which causes the whole essence of the statement to be lost.  This is very silly.


I know. someone says something crazy that could offend a african american/black person and they are the one that is crazy. 

*At what point in time do did you go and say, "hmmm...did the original poster use race in their other threads?" Did you do that?* _*You say all this but have you gone back to verify the OP to see if what they claim is true in their other posts?*_

So if 7 black people that you work with are scared of dogs it is indicative of the whole race? So they speak for all of us or show you how we all act? With each person why are they scared of dogs? Is it indicitive of the race or the person and their experiences?

As a white person you will NEVER in your life go through racism as I o through so to say some can be overly sensitive is kinda far off since you will never know how it feels when you get blanket statements and people using poor judgement.

If you feel there was no harm from the OP then show me other threads they have done where they use a person's race. Show me and prove me wrong. Since you are defending them and that is ok, just show me.

I showed you a thread so please show me one.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> Well, to be honest when I am staying with my black family I tend to notice when they're talking about someone, they call them white. "This white lady at the corner store said *blah blah blah blah*"
> 
> Maybe it's a bad habit people have, but it's not just used by one race.


And I know people who do that and I QUICKLY correct them on it. I say to them, "dude, why is it white people this and white people that". Judge the person and not the whole race on your limited interaction with them.

It isn't used by one race it is used by many and I will be the first to say it is wrong whoever uses it. I notice as well if people don't have much interaction with different races (meaning only work and maybe 1 aquaintenance) they base their limited interactions on what they see and that is incorrect. Their actions how good or negative doesn't justify a culture. Look at it as THAT person.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Ace952 said:


> Just b/c you are mixed does it mean you don't have any racial bias.
> *No, I've known many mutts to be racist jerks. I think you misunderstood me.*
> Heck I expect it, your white and don't have to go through what I go through.


Well, I can't tell for sure, but if that was aimed at me.. I'm actually a tan/bronze color. And I think it's wrong of you to say that, you have no clue what I go through in regards to my race, I've never even met you.

If you weren't aiming that comment at me, ignore me.. lol



Ace952 said:


> And I know people who do that and I QUICKLY correct them on it. I say to them, "dude, why is it white people this and white people that". Judge the person and not the whole race on your limited interaction with them.
> 
> It isn't used by one race it is used by many and I will be the first to say it is wrong whoever uses it. I notice as well if people don't have much interaction with different races (meaning only work and maybe 1 aquaintenance) they base their limited interactions on what they see and that is incorrect. Their actions how good or negative doesn't justify a culture. Look at it as THAT person.


Good. I do the same. And I feel you.. I can't even describe how racism disgusts me and how many debates and arguments I get into over it because of it being aimed at me or my family.


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

Ace952 said:


> _At what point in time do did you go and say, "hmmm...did the original poster use race in their other threads?" Did you do that?_ _You say all this but have you gone back to verify the OP to see if what they claim is true in their other posts?_
> 
> *So if 7 black people that you work with are scared of dogs it is indicative of the whole race? So they speak for all of us or show you how we all act? With each person why are they scared of dogs? Is it indicitive of the race or the person and their experiences?*
> 
> ...


To your first point - I don't care to read through the OP's posts to decide whether or not she has made racist remarks. When I read this thread, I just thought it was a funny story and was something I, myself, had experienced. I'm not defending the OP because I don't think she needs to be defended for sharing a personal story. If it offends you that she described someone based on their color, then don't read anything else she says. All I'm saying is that I do not think racism was the intent of this post. What you got out of it, is what you are considering racist.

In regards to never going through my life knowing what you go through with racism - yes, I do. I am 24 years old and had to pay every nickle and dime for my undergrad and graduate courses. Many of my friends who are black, hispanic, or of other nationalities received full scholarships and stipends *because of their race*. Am I upset about that? No! Why? Because it doesn't make any difference! I was still going to go to school either way, so why worry about what someone else got that I didn't? Get over it! 

And in regards to your bolded comment, I actually stated verbatim that I don't think all black people are afraid of dogs. 

Originally Posted by *nikkiscriv*  
_First of all I think it's crazy that this thread about the OP's funny experience with her GSD turned into a racial war. As per usual, it is the black person that feels offended. I don't understand? *Nobody on here is saying that ALL blacks are afraid of dogs*, and even if they were it is just an observation - there is no negativity implied. I work with 7 black people, and every single one of them is terrified of dogs. They have no problems stating this. I think it's humorous, and they think I'm crazy for spending time/money on a dog. Who is wrong? Neither one of us! It's just a matter of personal preference! _


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> Well, I can't tell for sure, but if that was aimed at me.. I'm actually a tan/bronze color. And I think it's wrong of you to say that, you have no clue what I go through in regards to my race, I've never even met you.
> 
> If you weren't aiming that comment at me, ignore me.. lol
> 
> ...


You are right I have no clue what you go through and shouldn't have judged/pressumed to know. For that I sincerely apologize. 

I feel it was a poor choice to put it in the story. I think that if she was in a room of black people who she doesn't know, would she tell that same story and say "black guy & his girlfriend" or would it be "this guy and his girlfriend".

She may have meant nothing at all by it but sometimes you do have to think about words before you use them, thats all.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

nikkiscriv said:


> To your first point - I don't care to read through the OP's posts to decide whether or not she has made racist remarks. When I read this thread, I just thought it was a funny story and was something I, myself, had experienced. I'm not defending the OP because I don't think she needs to be defended for sharing a personal story. If it offends you that she described someone based on their color, then don't read anything else she says. All I'm saying is that I do not think racism was the intent of this post. What you got out of it, is what you are considering racist.
> 
> In regards to never going through my life knowing what you go through with racism - yes, I do. I am 24 years old and had to pay every nickle and dime for my undergrad and graduate courses. Many of my friends who are black, hispanic, or of other nationalities received full scholarships and stipends *because of their race*. Am I upset about that? No! Why? Because it doesn't make any difference! I was still going to go to school either way, so why worry about what someone else got that I didn't? Get over it!
> 
> ...


 
Wait you was defending her. I went by what she said and checked it. It didn't turn out correct so I brought it to the front of the line. You say there is nothing wrong with what she said fine. I came with evidence that doesn't back up her claim. If you can't come up with anythig then you prove my point. If you want to debate bring some evidence with you.

Um...there are many people of all races who pay for college on their own. I paid for mine at 22. What's the point? If you want scholarships, get good grades. It's out there and I can certainly help you if necessary. White people can get scholarships too.

It is always best to speak for yourself and not others.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Ace952 said:


> You are right I have no clue what you go through and shouldn't have judged/pressumed to know. For that I sincerely apologize.


Thank you, really.
I am not trying to debate anything, but I have lost friends because of my race(es?), I've been bashed about my race and how unworthy it makes me to the point of ridiculousness.. Hate is everywhere and everyone is going to experience it, and racism is just that, pure hate.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think the biggest problem with racism today is that it promotes a victim attitude. While this thread was poking fun at an individual's fear of their dog -- not really kool, I really believe it was not poking fun at black people. But, later comments could be construed that way particularly the comment of black people being afraid of dogs -- it is a racial thing, which it is not.

I agree that people do write like everyone is just like them. 

Unfortunately, the most racist people I know happen to be black people who absolutely HATE white people or hispanic people or korean people. 

Ace, you think we do not feel the effects of racism because we are white, guess again. Only they rarely call them racial attacks, even if the people are calling us ******* and ****** and the whole nine yards. 

And most of the people using the n-word are blacks. Except my mother when she is calling us that -- I guess it depends where you grow up. 

I think there are bigger fish to fry out there. And also the acronym you used is for something that is not allowed on this board. Just saying careful on that or the mods will warn you and you will feel that they only warned you.


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

Ace952 said:


> I know. someone says something crazy that could offend a african american/black person and they are the one that is crazy.
> 
> *At what point in time do did you go and say, "hmmm...did the original poster use race in their other threads?" Did you do that?* _*You say all this but have you gone back to verify the OP to see if what they claim is true in their other posts?*_
> 
> ...





Ace952 said:


> Wait you was defending her. I went by what she said and checked it. It didn't turn out correct so I brought it to the front of the line. You say there is nothing wrong with what she said fine. I came with evidence that doesn't back up her claim. If you can't come up with anythig then you prove my point. If you want to debate bring some evidence with you.
> 
> Um...there are many people of all races who pay for college on their own. I paid for mine at 22. What's the point? If you want scholarships, get good grades. It's out there and I can certainly help you if necessary. White people can get scholarships too.
> 
> It is always best to speak for yourself and not others.


I'm defending her in the sense that I do not think this post was meant to be racist. I don't need proof for that - I'm stating my opinion.

In regards to college - I received a full academic scholarship due to my grades and I graduated with honors - but that doesn't mean I didn't struggle to buy books and pay all my bills. I think a lot of white people find it "racist" for certain people to receive scholarships based on color. There are *zero* scholarships with being white as a criteria. That was my point.

And finally - you are telling me to speak for myself and not others??? You are speaking for the *entire* black race!? How is that speaking for yourself? The OP did not say that YOU were the man afraid of her dog.

And that's all for this thread, because it is silly and I should have ignored it to begin with


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Ace952 said:


> ................
> So when I say white people are scared of black people I should feel it is something that is culturally ingrained in white people as well since those that I have talked to admit that fear? I would be justified in saying that as well?


Might also be more true depending on the economic class or even the area of the country that you are talking about.

How about if you said that more white people (higher %) are afraid of black people than black people are afraid of other black people?
Would that also be considered racist by you (or by most people)?

Now we can see why it is so very difficult to talk at all about race today - MANY people are so very sensitive about it.

How about in sports - i played basketball all my life (till the last few years since it is hard to play with two replacement knees!) and many people said that black guys are better basketball players. Is that a racist thought?

How about saying that "Asians are better academically than blacks and Hispanics". 

Is that the same as about basketball? As racist? Less or more?

Most interesting but difficult topic.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I think it's easy to view people as being racist because it is still so rampant in parts of the US. My office manager refuses to sit up flu shots through work "as long as that n***** is President" 
I'm white, have bi-racial siblings. When they visit, they get called the N-word if they go to the gas station at the corner. I get told I'm too sensitive because all the n-this and n-that at work makes me uncomfortable. They don't believe that they are racist; I think they are. Today the lunch conversation was that Chicago is full of nothing but n****** and gangbangers. 
My point is that people who are racist don't always realize that they are. They have non-white friends, but lump everyone else in one racial swamp


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

my pup is black and red... so i must be racist to white german shepherds because im not keen on their color... wake up and shut up people, it was purely observational and more descriptive than saying "this one person at this one spot". if you are seriously offended by this, you need to go take a good look in the mirror and think if your truly racist yourself.

grow up


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

APBTLove said:


> Thank you, really.
> I am not trying to debate anything, but I have lost friends because of my race(es?), I've been bashed about my race and how unworthy it makes me to the point of ridiculousness.. Hate is everywhere and everyone is going to experience it, and racism is just that, pure hate.


Hey, ABPT,
When we disagree, I don't even know (or care!) what race you might be (or what anyone else might be either). The beauty of the Internet is that we can't see race, sex, age or anything else! Makes for a good place in that respect, I think!

I grew up in an inner city project home to all races (albeit in a very low economic class) and very young realized that there are good and bad folks in all races and to judge each person we met as individuals!

BTW - the only GSD's that I saw in my first 16-18 years were real Police K9's (and quickly also learned to avoid them!).


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

One thing to remember too is that racism is multi directional.


----------

